# HELP! IS THIS THE SAME AS THIS



## Metrotek (Jan 19, 2011)

In terms of functionality and/or results, is the last jig the same as the first two? I like the last one and I see no way that it can't be made to give the same results as the first two. When you see these from Woodpecker [Incra jig] or Rockler, aren't they just a different style of angle cutting device? The last one seems to be more versatile and more fun for me to build. Obviously, it isn't as convenient as haveing scribed off divisions of angles but it certainly appears to me that it can achieve any angle and be made to accept any number of accessories. 
I was going to make it an attachment for my sled but if I ever get this router as a jointer business down to more practically mill runners, I'll just make it another sled; a sled board.
Please give your insight into this before I start going to town.
Thank you for your assistance and help


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

You may have a greater range with the arc on the first one, but do you need it?

I would go to town if I were you!

All the Best!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I would incorporate some sort of hold downs to keep your stock from moving when it's being cut.

Other than that, have at it.


----------



## nikko18 (Jan 12, 2011)

I would think the third would be harder to set to square. The first two you have only 1 degree of freedom, so just a stop will set it.


----------



## Metrotek (Jan 19, 2011)

I can scribe lines of different angles on it for rapidly setting it correct.
You are definitely right about the hold downs because even with a fixed fixture the saw attempts to draw the material into itself. I was thinking about the style of clamps with some modification, in the photos included herein.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Technical the same, but as far as repeatability goes the first two will smoke you every time as well as changing angles back and forth. But hay you save yourself some coin in exchange for time spent working.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Without a doubt I would go with the second sled--oh wait, I did!

They basically all do the same thing. It depends on how far you want to go with the build. I use the angled fence only for odd stuff. I use this sled more for larger pieces at 90 degress. When I am doing 45's, I have 2 other sleds, depending on what I am doing.


----------

